# Extra baggage allowance



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

I have got my flight ticket ready for arrival in Australia through Qantas. I've read somewhere that you can get a one off 40kg allowance.

I contacted trailfinders about this and they said you have to buy a migrant ticket which is an extra £480 per person.

I just want to make sure I have all my suits and gym stuff when I arrive rather than waiting for it to arrive with our shipped items.

Any help with the cheapest way to do this would be great!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

There are only a couple of airlines who do the extra baggage allowance, Qantas isn't one of them.

Fly - Baggage - Checked Baggage

Not sure what trailfinders is on about but for the extra baggage allowance all you need to do is buy an one-way ticket, that's it.

Excess baggage has been discussed before so do a search and see what info you come up with.

Just did a bit of digging and if you book your fares through IOM they will get the excess baggage allowance for you Projects of the International Organization for Migration Australia - Canberra

Dolly


----------



## mcgrathsusie (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Dolly,
You are a wealth of information. I think you might have to start charging ;-) I am hoping to move to Canberra and this bit of info is fantastic. Will email off. Would love to bring some extra bits with me and not have to wait for them.
Thanks again.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

The fares through IOM are the expensive migrant fares mentioned in the first post.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

how it works, at the time of booking the ticket you have to tell them about extra baggage allowance. this is how it works in India. If you do not they put a code for normal baggage allowance. at the time of the flight if the flight has space they allow you to carry extra else they do not (depends on how good or bad day the front desk exec has had  )


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. I think my mistake here is that I have already booked my flight! Should have checked first rather than assume it was easy to change.

I'll try contacting qantas direct and see if there is any other (cheap) way!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

If you open a bank account with ANZ you get luggage allowance of 50kg with Emirates as part of a partnership deal, but if you have already booked your flights I dont know what you can do. At the minute for four of us to go one way to Melbourne in May with 50 kg is £2200.
John


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

johnat21 said:


> If you open a bank account with ANZ you get luggage allowance of 50kg with Emirates as part of a partnership deal, but if you have already booked your flights I dont know what you can do. At the minute for four of us to go one way to Melbourne in May with 50 kg is £2200.
> John


ANZ?? and how to open an account and what account is that?


----------



## thumper2417 (May 6, 2010)

We contacted airline and on production of permanent residency visa letter were granted the extra bag allowance. We used Singapore airlines which was the shortest flight time from heathrow to Perth, 20 hours. Not sure if quantis provide this allowance. 
Hope this is helpful


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

thumper2417 said:


> We contacted airline and on production of permanent residency visa letter were granted the extra bag allowance. We used Singapore airlines which was the shortest flight time from heathrow to Perth, 20 hours. Not sure if quantis provide this allowance.
> Hope this is helpful


Thank you. I think I'll try and contact them and see what happens. But from other advice I'd say qantas is a no go.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## thumper2417 (May 6, 2010)

You are probably correct in you assumption that Quantis don't. They used to I was told when we were choosing our airline. We actually went for Singapore airline because they were the cheapest, shortest journey, provided the additional baggage allowance(after a lot of pressure from us to acknowledge that it was a recognized entitlement for immigrant who hadn't already entered Australia on their visa) and their flight times were departure 11am uk arrival mid afternoon the next day which provided the least jet lag syndrome because your body was ready for bedtime normally. 
It's a good idea to ask your travel agent to ring/email them because they tend to receive positive responses unlike Joe public
Trevor


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

iffi said:


> ANZ?? and how to open an account and what account is that?


You can find them on the web, e-mail them, open one of three accounts and they send you a code which you attach to your booking with Emirates which gives you the extra allowance! Hope this is helpful.

qantas and most others will only help you if you are PR not on temp visas.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest mailing airlines directly.
I mailed Singapore airlines India office directly and they re-issued my ticket with 40kg baggage Allowance. Infact they replied within a day and were very polite.


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

I got the following reply from SG Airlines for travel from Bangalore to Australia

*****
> Greetings from Singapore Airlines !!!
>
> The baggage allowance for one-way travel from Bangalore to Australia
> is dependant on the fare level taken .For entry level lowest fare of INR
> 37,500 (if tickets are taken after 1st Apr ) the baggage allowance is
> 30Kilos while the highest of fare at INR 60,500 has a baggage allowance
of
> 40 Kilos .There are intermediary fare levels which have 35 Kilos
> baggage .For the Infant the baggage allowance will be 10 Kilos on all
fare
> type .Advice us once you have the bookings in place for us to confirm the
> baggage allowance .
*******

On 2nd Attempt:

Does Singapore airline provide any extra baggage allowance for first time
migrants to Australia [irrespective of the fare level taken] ?

>>Reply
The baggage allowance as mentioned by me are for one way travellers to
Australia only while our other passengers across our network get a standard
20Kilos for their travel (irrespective of fare level taken ) .

HTH


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok.. my suggestion. cancel this ticket. i dont think cancellation charges will be much, speak to an agent first, if he promises you 40 kg allowance plus more or less same airfare, go for it, it will be worth it, once u book the other tickets cancel the one u booked already. or you can go for unaccompanied baggage as an option, it costs about 180-200 per kilo for upto 100 kg. 100-250 kg is about 160 plus they charge 3000 or so as handling charges.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

loadrunner said:


> I got the following reply from SG Airlines for travel from Bangalore to Australia
> 
> *****
> > Greetings from Singapore Airlines !!!
> ...


Strange. This is what they had mailed to me. I was in touch with Delhi office.
----------------------------
Our special one-way migrant fare is INR33360 (all inclusive). Will 
allow 
40kgs checked-in baggage allowance plus 07kg handbag. 
------------------------------
However, this fare is valid til 31st mar and travel is til May.

They did advice me to book ticket online with normal baggage allowance and after I mailed booking reference to them, They appended it with 40kg


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. We've just recd our visa grant letter and are trying to organise our activities over the next few weeks for the move. This info. is very helpful. We we're just wondering abt baggage allowance. Now I know what needs to be done.

Thanks once again.


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

Got my PR and planning to travel on end of August.
As a first time traveller with PR, am entitled for a 10Kg extra.
Anyone know did malaysia airlines is providing this ?

I contacted Malaysia Airlines, They told me for first time travellers PR visa they 
have a offer fare of 32,000 INR with 10kgs extra where as the for others its 26,000 INR.

I really don't understand how they say a ticket which charges 6,000 INR extra as an offer price.

Anyone got the free 10 kg luggage allowance in Malaysia Airlines ?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

santhoser said:


> Got my PR and planning to travel on end of August.
> As a first time traveller with PR, am entitled for a 10Kg extra.
> Anyone know did malaysia airlines is providing this ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am also considering Malaysian Airlines and I plan to travel in the end of November. I called their office in Germany and they told me that they do not offer any extra baggage for migrants... I think it depends on the country and from Germany only Qatar airlines offer extra 5kg. 

But they have this GRADS program, where you can get 10kg extra for being a student. Has anybody used that?


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Baggage Allowance for Partner Visa holders*

Hey All,

Hope everyone is doing well :smile::smile:

I have a question regarding booking one way ticket from New Delhi, India to Brisbane, Australia. Are holders of the provisional partner (309) visa which converts to permanent partner (100) visa (within 2 years of application) allowed to get the baggage allowance that the holders of permanent (migrant) visa would get?

I remember when I first travelled to Brisbane on a Student (573) Visa, I flew with Cathay Pacific and was allowed 60kg free baggage. But that was in 2008.

I've been trying to find information on how to get the baggage allowance for migrants but none of the sources provide even a slightly clear answer besides the standard answers in their FAQs section.

I was going through the International Organization for Migration website. And found out the they help us book the ticket with the carrier that provides baggage allowance.
Just wondering if anyone from India has ever used this option to book their tickets? Is it worth contacting IOM?

If not, then could anyone please direct me to airline(s) that do provide a reasonable baggage allowance to holders of partner visa (which eventually is converted to a permanent visa)?
And what are the extra luggage charges?

Look forward to your replies. Thanks so much for your time.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## roop (Sep 26, 2013)

We booked our tickets with Thai airways from their Delhi office directly. At the time of booking they told me irrespective of VISA, they gives 40+7 kg baggage allowance on one way ticket. Also they always have different promotional offers running, so when talk to them ask in details. Coz on mail Malaysian, JEt & quantas denied of extra baggage. Hope this help.


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

roop said:


> We booked our tickets with Thai airways from their Delhi office directly. At the time of booking they told me irrespective of VISA, they gives 40+7 kg baggage allowance on one way ticket. Also they always have different promotional offers running, so when talk to them ask in details. Coz on mail Malaysian, JEt & quantas denied of extra baggage. Hope this help.


Thanks for your reply.
Not sure about others, but I went to Malaysia Airlines office in New Delhi and they said that they give extra 10kg to partner visa holders....so 40kg+7kg

Found out that Cathay Pacific is also offering promotional additional luggage allowance to travellers flying to Australia and New Zealand....40kg+7kg.

Thanks again for your help. Appreciate it!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

OK, got an ext a 30kg EACH, including the kids and that was with Air New Zealand. Go to your agent moving your stuff, they do deals with most airlines, it was our moving agent who got us the extra allowance, good luck!


----------



## Becky26 (Jul 21, 2013)

Rosieprimrose said:


> OK, got an ext a 30kg EACH, including the kids and that was with Air New Zealand. Go to your agent moving your stuff, they do deals with most airlines, it was our moving agent who got us the extra allowance, good luck!


Wow!! That is Awesome 
I guess, I'm gonna revisit the 'agent' idea. Hope I get something similar to yours. extra 30kg?? sounds like a great deal. I didn't know agents could get so much extra luggage allowance.

Thanks heaps for your reply. Have fun and safe travels 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------

